# Need Help Picking A Name



## Havok (Jun 1, 2011)

We just put down a deposit for our 2nd GSD from the same breeder. Same mother of Alice but different Father. We decided on a male but we can't decide on a name. We have our top 6, let us know which one you like the most.


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

I think Xander sound best with Alice. Alice and Xander. Sounds nice! The names that end in an "s" sound don't sound as good with Alice to me, but individually I like all the names.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Well - I suppose I'm prejudiced 

I :wub: Xander


----------



## Havok (Jun 1, 2011)

My gf picked Sirius, Xander, and Miles. I picked the rest as my fav. To be honest, I never even heard of Xander till she brought it up. lol


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

My vote went to Loki. Sounds sweet and easy to pronounce.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I like the name Logan and it was on the list for my dog. However when he came home he was not a Logan. I can't name my dogs before I get to know them a couple of days and see how they are.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I voted for Sirius!

Just like Sirius Black from Harry Potter! :wub:


----------



## Havok (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who voted, but oddly after looking into the names a bit more. We decided to go with Miles. After looking up the names as far as origins and meaning Miles and Alice kind of go hand and hand with the breed.

"Alice" is of Old German origins, meaning noble, exalted.

"Miles" is of Old German origins, meaning soldier, merciful, and eager to please.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Congrats on the new pup!


----------



## The Mystic (Jun 2, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> I voted for Sirius!
> 
> Just like Sirius Black from Harry Potter! :wub:


Yup-what she said!:wub:


----------



## Irish Kathy (Feb 17, 2013)

Miles, like Miles O'Brian from Star Trek: Next Generation and Deep Space 9. :gsdbeggin:


----------

